# help moving to thailand



## tylerjgmaxwell (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello. My name is Tyler, I'm 32 and my girlfriend Alana is 26. We are very interested in moving to Thailand but would like some help with getting set up with jobs, etc.

Thank you


----------



## k777 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, Tyler. Employment rate is very high in Thailand and most expats are well perceived. Depends on your backgrounds, I personally think you would likely get the job with no problems.

I suggest you start googleling head hunter firms in Bangkok or send your CV to prospect employers. 

Regarding Visa and work permits, I suggest you wait for answers from the experts. 

In case, you already got offers you can also inquire your employer about the process.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bangkok Baz (Aug 1, 2015)

What work are you able to do ?


----------



## Stymie1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Tyler - where are you looking to live??
What work do you do..??


----------



## MELODY_G (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Tyler
Welcome to Thailand!
if you are looking for the job I would suggest you to stay in Bangkok because here is more opportunities to find higher income and also got a lot of condominium along the sky train line so that could be quiet convenience for you. Moreover, there is many people in Bangkok who are be able to communicate in English.

Hope you enjoy living here
Good luck


----------



## Bahn_farang (Jan 28, 2014)

The cost of living in Bangkok is higher therefore the salaries are higher. it depends what you are moving here for/ what you can do / etc.


----------

